# Grey Knight Contemptor Pattern Venerable Dreadnought



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

This model is superb. All the limbs are jointed so you can position it however you want. I've taken my time on this model, just under a week and a half to build and paint and every minute has been pure joy to paint such a beautiful model.

It's so hard to go back to GW plastic dreadnoughts after working on this model. I think I will buy these from now on for my Ultramarines as well. 

I added 3 pieces of spare Grey Knight pieces to make it more Grey Knight like. The shoulder shield, the shoulder pad book and the groin shield. 

I do love the contrast of dark oily ancient metal working gabbing and beautifully polished high shine blue steel armour.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh wow, good job sir. I think you can have some rep! :victory:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

that is some amazing work, the more i see that dread the more im tempted to get one, in all honesty GW should seriously consider making him in plastic, because it would sell by the shit ton


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nicely done. First one I have seen done in GK and was looking for one done as such. So thanks for that!

The figure itself is a little uncomplicated for my liking, but you have handled the detail well and it shows. Good work .


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Glorious... simply glorious. Love the useof the wash, I would guess Asurmen blue, well applied. And the pose is very dynamic. 

REP+


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> Glorious... simply glorious. Love the useof the wash, I would guess Asurmen blue, well applied. And the pose is very dynamic.
> 
> REP+


It's a bit more complicated then that. The wash is mixed into silver paint and carefully blended. 

If I just washed it there would be no graduation of colour and probably be covered in tide marks.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Gareth - Good job mate. love the look of it.

are the fingers loose and be posed how you like on the power fist?

+REP


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

The fingers are loose so you can open or close the fist.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

nice work! i prefer that dreadnought design to the ugly boxy one that we've had forever. if i was to do SM, that is what i would use instead of the existing GW one for sure.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Stunning work as ever. I do agree though that it could do with a bit more GK decoration on it.



bitsandkits said:


> the more i see that dread the more im tempted to get one,


I feel the same, but unfortunately I'd be deluding myself if I did, because the only ones I've seen painted are done by xenobiotic, Gareth and mad matt, three of the finest painters I've ever seen, and spending that money on something to finger paint on doesn't make sense to me.:no: Besides, I've used up my FW budget for the year. Christmas is coming though...


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning work as ever Gareth. You said you started the GKs as an excersise to paint the metallics and they are bang on. 

So how long before this one is on GW's "what's new today blog"?


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Damned impressive work!


----------

